# People are funny



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

So yesterday I'm out driving and I stop for a moment to talk to a lady about her house and her husband runs out and starts drooling all over my car, leaning in the window and just going on and on about how beautiful my car is. I talked with him for 15 minutes and left. Then these two guys on sport bikes rode beside me while giving me thumbs up, nodding and shaking thier heads. Then I pulled into a convenience store to get some water and this other guy comes up to me as I'm getting back in my car and he's like 'Wow! Beautiful then he got all speechless and he said "congratulations...on, on you taste". So I thank him for the complimennt and leave. Then about a block away from my house this guy in a Mustang pulls up beside me and yells Daymn! The point of all this is driving slow can feel almost as good as driving fast.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

LOL i get that all the time but instead, chicks from out of no where come up to me....


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Also kids. Watch the windows of minivans and SUVs as they go by (or you go by them) The kids will be at the window faces pressed to the glass. The parents will be oblivious.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Cops too....unfortunately.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Not for us.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

M3guyCA said:


> LOL i get that all the time but instead, chicks from out of no where come up to me....


Damn I think I need to get me an M3... :eeps:  :rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Damn I think I need to get me an M3... :eeps:  :rofl:


Nah, just try this in a '67 Cooper S...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Damn I think I need to get me an M3... :eeps:  :rofl:


That's what I tried to explain to a friend. IN fact, we were in th parking lot outside his shop looking at my car. A girl drove in teh lot, rove all the way around us, then drove off. If I had a car and contract in hand, he would of signed on teh spot.

And yes, she was VERY cute.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

LOL M3 are chick magnets! What else can i say lOL!


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

M3 attracts guys too.


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

It was crazy back in '01 when M3s first came out.. At them time, everywhere you go, all the people on the road would look as you drove by... it was like you were driving a Lambo or something!

Now the M3 appeal is not as big.. probably because you see them everywhere! I still get an occassional thumbs up here and there, but nobody really notices anymore. I'm actually glad about that because I don't really want that much attention. I hated it when I would park somewhere and see people walk around my car like vultures from a distance. 

When people give you thumbs up (while you're driving), what do you do???? I just nod and smile because I feel stupid if i give them a thumbs up back.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

You can always give them half a peace sign.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Lori said:


> M3 attracts guys too.


It's not the car... it's the driver.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

M3guyCA said:


> LOL i get that all the time but instead, chicks from out of no where come up to me....


I wish that would happen to me, but i guess my looks REALLY scare them away..muahahahah..LMAO

WE are ALL SUPA STARSSS......hahahahha

EVEN I WILL GIVE YOU a THUMBS UP....hahahah :thumbup:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Lori said:


> So yesterday I'm out driving and I stop for a moment to talk to a lady about her house and her husband runs out and starts drooling all over my car, leaning in the window and just going on and on about how beautiful my car is. I talked with him for 15 minutes and left. Then these two guys on sport bikes rode beside me while giving me thumbs up, nodding and shaking thier heads. Then I pulled into a convenience store to get some water and this other guy comes up to me as I'm getting back in my car and he's like 'Wow! Beautiful then he got all speechless and he said "congratulations...on, on you taste". So I thank him for the complimennt and leave. Then about a block away from my house this guy in a Mustang pulls up beside me and yells Daymn! The point of all this is driving slow can feel almost as good as driving fast.


One more thing, being a woman in a M3 just adds to the Flava.....its more sexy than a guy driving it. IMO, even i get aroused, when I see a woman in a M3.... :yikes:  :yummy:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

A girl driving (what is typically) a guys car will attract alot of attention. I can't remember the last time I saw an M3 driven by a female around here.

My wife told me a lot of similar stories whenever she drove my heavily modded black Eagle Talon around. Girls driving guys cars makes the jaws drop.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> A girl driving (what is typically) a guys car will attract alot of attention. I can't remember the last time I saw an M3 driven by a female around here.
> 
> My wife told me a lot of similar stories whenever she drove my heavily modded black Eagle Talon around. Girls driving guys cars makes the jaws drop.


Girls who can really DRIVE get my attention.... :eeps:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> A girl driving (what is typically) a guys car will attract alot of attention. I can't remember the last time I saw an M3 driven by a female around here.
> 
> My wife told me a lot of similar stories whenever she drove my heavily modded black Eagle Talon around. Girls driving guys cars makes the jaws drop.


actually..i see some females driving M3s around here...actually..ive seen 4 females driving M3s...although slowly......it can be a everyday car if you want it to be...and its not a typical guys car, both guys and girls like this car..doesnt matter what sex or race you are, everyone likes this vehicle, but..I dont see any matter of sex for a vehicle...can a Mini be a typical girls car....not really....

But a good looking woman driving a HOT CAR, or a car that has some HUTZPAH!!..well it can attract both men and women....i like the woman part.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Riuster said:


> actually..i see some females driving M3s around here...actually..ive seen 4 females driving M3s...although slowly......it can be a everyday car if you want it to be...and its not a typical guys car, both guys and girls like this car..doesnt matter what sex or race you are, everyone likes this vehicle, but..I dont see any matter of sex for a vehicle...can a Mini be a typical girls car....not really....
> 
> But a good looking woman driving a HOT CAR, or a car that has some HUTZPAH!!..well it can attract both men and women....i like the woman part.


I'm sure the "typical" driver varies by location. I do watch the other M3 drivers, and the overwhelming majority around the Toronto area are males (again, typically of oriental descent). Female BMW drivers around here "typically" are driving a 32x sedan... often silver.

While most cars are neutral, certain cars are masculine vs feminine. A black M3 coupe in my books is quite masculine. A LSB M3 Cabrio would be more neutral. VW Cabrio is feminine. Beetle, feminine. Some girls like to drive masculine cars and vice versa.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> I'm sure the "typical" driver varies by location. I do watch the other M3 drivers, and the overwhelming majority around the Toronto area are males (again, typically of oriental descent). Female BMW drivers around here "typically" are driving a 32x sedan... often silver.
> 
> While most cars are neutral, certain cars are masculine vs feminine. A black M3 coupe in my books is quite masculine. A LSB M3 Cabrio would be more neutral. VW Cabrio is feminine. Beetle, feminine. Some girls like to drive masculine cars and vice versa.


You mean 'Asian' decent..I dont remember the last time the word Oriental was used..hahah..LMAO....I said that once that most M3 owners are Asian Males, Is this true?, as a question and non-asian M3 owners were very upset..so lets not go there...its not true....just in Toronto and LA, but not really here in NYC....very broad range of people and its very not true..I see a very wide range of both males and females of different nationalities with this car....mostly males...yes...and mostly of euro decent.

Since I have a Carbon black M3..I must be masculine, but Im a true lesbian...trapped in a mans bootay......hahaha..but people dont find me HOT..cuase im a Lez trapped in a man's body driving a M3.....LMAO..hahaha :rofl:


----------

